# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն >  АСТРАЛ

## Mari jesc

Շատ հետաքրքիր միստիկա: Խորհուրդ կտամ նայել: Նայենք ու կննարկենք: Իսկ ով տեսել է արդեն, ավելի լավ :Bad: ATTACH=CONFIG]53519[/ATTACH]

----------


## Mari jesc

DE ekeq sksenq

----------


## Vaio

1. Ինչը նայենք կինոն, թե աֆիշան?
2. Հա'մ խորհուրդ եք տալիս, հ'ամ "հետ եք" տալիս?

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> 1. Ինչը նայենք կինոն, թե աֆիշան?
> 2. Հա'մ խորհուրդ եք տալիս, հ'ամ "հետ եք" տալիս?


Հարազատ, տեսնում ես, մարդը խամ ա, նորեկ ա: Ընթացքում կհասկանա, ոնց ա պետք գրառում անել: Տես, սկի տրանսլիտով ա գրել, չգիտի, որ չի կարելի: Հետ տալն էլ հետ չի տալիս  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի մեջբերումը խմբագրել ա, «:»-ի նշանը կպել ա «[» նշանին, ինքն իրան հետ ա տալիս: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ֆիլմին, թեման լավն ա, կարելի ա նայել, բայց կարելի էր ավելի զարգացնել միտքը: Կարծում եմ՝ էս թեմայի գրառումներն ավելի շուտ արժե տեղափոխել «Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել» թեմա:  :Smile:

----------

Vaio (28.11.2011), yerevanci (29.11.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման փակվում է, թեմայի առաջին գրառումը տեղափոխվում է «Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել» թեմա:

Խնդրում եմ կարդալ Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը.
1. Ակումբում օտարալեզու վերնագրերի հետ ցանկալի է գրել նաև հայերեն թարգմանությունը
2. Ակումբում արգելվում են օտարալեզու, ինչպես նաև տրանսլիտով գրառումները:*

----------

